

Ebay is ripe for start-up competition - quoderat
http://www.michaelalanmiller.com/?p=496

======
watmough
The main problem with an eBay type startup would be the vast number of
scammers who would immediately be able to deploy their scams to the new site.

eBay and PayPal have a vast ongoing fight with scammers, phishers, fraudsters,
which surely sours the pot for any competitors.

That said, I'd love to see a competitor to eBay.

